# Într-un târziu



## Mallarme

Cum aţi traduce fraza "într-un târziu" în engleză?

Se poate traduce în "a little later"?

Mersi!


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> Cum aţi traduce fraza "într-un târziu" în engleză?
> 
> Se poate traduce în "a little later"?
> 
> Mersi!



Nu chiar. Înseamnă "în cele din urmă". E un fel de "false friend". 
Înseamnă, de fapt, "finally". Ca, de exemplu:

 He finally made it = A reuşit, într-un târziu.


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc OldAvatar!

Crezi că se poate traduce în "as an afterthought" uneori? depinzând în context bineînţeles


----------



## CriHart

Mallarme said:


> Mulţumesc OldAvatar!
> 
> Crezi că se poate traduce în "as an afterthought" uneori? depinzând în context bineînţeles




Da, merge si cu "as an afterthought".


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> Mulţumesc OldAvatar!
> 
> Crezi că se poate traduce în "as an afterthought" uneori? depinzând în context bineînţeles



Am ceva dubii. Uneori este posibil... dar

Eu prin "afterthought" înţeleg că respectiva persoană a reanalizat o anumită situaţie pentru ca apoi să ia o altă decizie decât cea stabilită iniţial. "Într-un târziu" poate însemna acest lucru, dar nu neapărat. 

"Într-un târziu" înseamnă pur şi simplu "finally, eventually" şi nu cred că acoperă aceeaşi situaţie complexă ca în cazul lui "afterthought". Dar, bineînţeles, e o opinie personală.


----------



## david_carmen

Nici eu nu aş spune că *afterthought* poate fi folosit pentru *într-un târziu*.
Poţi reconsidera (afterthought) ceva, iar într-un târziu (finally) să spui că ai avut dreptate să reconsideri lucrul respectiv.
Cred că *afterthought* şi *finally* pot colabora la construirea/lămurirea unei situaţii, dar nu se pot suprapune.

Sau poate, CriHart, ne dai, te rog, un exemplu de situaţie în care cei doi termeni ar putea fi sinonimi? (Fără ca substituţia unuia cu a celuilalt să fie forţată.) Eu nu am la îndemână nici un asemenea exemplu, dar poate că există. M-ar interesa.


----------

